# R57 Cooper cic champ2 coding



## Davers18 (Apr 9, 2017)

Hi to all, I've been following the tips and advice on this forum now for a few months and with that i went into doing a nav and combox media retrofit. 

My car is a 2012 R57 and the H/U and combox came out of the same 2013 doner mini. Is there any way else to get the voice and nav working without an emulator? i.e using a new FSC activation code from a BMW dealer ( can this be achieved on a used unit with a previously coded FSC ). I did have an emulator installed which lasted about 6 weeks before it packed up and it just did not work very well with black screen and other issues.

Any help or direction would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sure, it is possible to order Navigation and Voice Control FSC Codes from BMW AG for your car's VIN, but it is incredibly expensive. You are looking at about $1400 USD. This is why most everyone opts for a $79 Emulator.


----------



## Davers18 (Apr 9, 2017)

So are emulators as I have yet to find one that wants to work even a nice one from Canada [email protected]$retrofit lasted 3 weeks before it went south and a second one from eBay gives me black screens and not all the options, so things are a little frustrating.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Davers18 said:


> So are emulators as I have yet to find one that wants to work even a nice one from Canada [email protected]$retrofit lasted 3 weeks before it went south and a second one from eBay gives me black screens and not all the options, so things are a little frustrating.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


Yes, quality varies widely, as most all are made in China.


----------



## clawpt (Dec 15, 2014)

You can try script activation


----------



## Davers18 (Apr 9, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Sure, it is possible to order Navigation and Voice Control FSC Codes from BMW AG for your car's VIN, but it is incredibly expensive. You are looking at about $1400 USD. This is why most everyone opts for a $79 Emulator.


Hi Shawn, 
Tried to contact a BMW dealer to get an idea on price for Nav Activation but I guess they don't' want to supply one or give me a price? Do you know what FSC code I have to ask for and any dealer that will supply the required code.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Davers18 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Tried to contact a BMW dealer to get an idea on price for Nav Activation but I guess they don't' want to supply one or give me a price? Do you know what FSC code I have to ask for and any dealer that will supply the required code.


PM me the Donor VIN and Car VIN (last 7).


----------



## Davers18 (Apr 9, 2017)

Done


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Davers18 said:


> Done
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


This is CHAMP2 Head Unit. I sent the FSC Codes possible.


----------



## parksangjun (Jan 11, 2015)

hi shawn 
I need r60 cic fsc file and der file 
can you send it if you don't mind? 
so.. vin WL07052 
map : korea premium 2012



Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

parksangjun said:


> hi shawn
> I need r60 cic fsc file and der file
> can you send it if you don't mind?
> so.. vin WL07052
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## sectormns (May 17, 2017)

clawpt said:


> You can try script activation


Have you tried to access FTP on Mini Coopers CHAMP2? I assume that this function is locked via USB in glovebox.


----------



## Davers18 (Apr 9, 2017)

I ordered the OEM FSC and programmed them in with BMW Rheingold ista/p and using Icom A and B. The USB connection is just for updating Nav Maps, the most connection i used to update the combox and Champ2 H/U with the FSC codes


----------



## sectormns (May 17, 2017)

Davers18 said:


> I ordered the OEM FSC and programmed them in with BMW Rheingold ista/p and using Icom A and B. The USB connection is just for updating Nav Maps, the most connection i used to update the combox and Champ2 H/U with the FSC codes


I was curious if you can get an access to FTP via USB as you can for E90. It didn't work for mini in my case. I tried to het 1b file as for now don't have an ICOM to do that just to generate FSC for maps :-( So for now i will live with old nav. maps )

As for activating MINI apps and Voice control - FSC too expensive for mini from my point of view. Here you need to live with emulators.


----------



## clawpt (Dec 15, 2014)

sectormns said:


> Have you tried to access FTP on Mini Coopers CHAMP2? I assume that this function is locked via USB in glovebox.


Never tried by USB. 
ENET on OBD or direct to CHAMP pins.


----------



## sectormns (May 17, 2017)

clawpt said:


> Never tried by USB.
> ENET on OBD or direct to CHAMP pins.


I have read the info that through ENET it pins for mini but FTP connection is not working (ip address was identified by tool32). Have you managed to connect through ENET cable?


----------

